# Older Golden In Ma. Needs Help



## SweetPeaGold (Apr 12, 2013)

Just saw this posting on Facebook from today.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Seekonk-Animal-Shelter/310842082336065

9 yr old male Golden lost his owner and no other family is available to take him.  He's at Seekonk Animal Shelter in Seekonk, MA. Their # is 508-336-6663. They say he has good basic training and walks well on a leash and would be a good family dog but no other pets.

So hard on these older guys... Can anyone help ?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There are three GR Rescues in MA, here is their info.

I would send his FB info to them, possibly one of the Groups will take him into Rescue.



*The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee*

*Massachusetts*

Golden Huggs Golden Retriever Rescue
Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue
North East All Retriever Rescue (NEARR)

Click on each group's name, their contact info will come up.

I'm not on FB or I'd send his info to them.


----------



## SweetPeaGold (Apr 12, 2013)

Contacted YGRR


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*SweetPea*

SweetPea

Thanks for posting about him and contacting YGRR, but I would also send his info to the other rescues, too, just in case one can't take him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bentley*

Bentley is a beauty. Anyone interested in adopting him should call the shelter and ask why they say he should be an only pet.

His video is FANTASTIC!

Bentley Adoption Video

Bentley Adoption Video - YouTube

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Seekonk-Animal-Shelter/310842082336065

Bentley is a 9 year old Golden Retriever who came to the Seekonk Animal Shelter after his previous owner passed away and no family members could take him. He is an awesome dog, walks great on a leash, plays fetch and knows all of his basic commands. He would be a great dog for a family, but does need to be the only pet in the house. If you are interested in adopting Bentley, please contact the Seekonk Animal Shelter at 508-336-6663
— with Seekonk Save A Pet Society at Seekonk Animal Shelter.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

They have a note as to why he needs to be an only pet. Not sure if they have really tried him around others though?
BENTLEY is a nine year old golden retreiver who came to the shelter after his previous owner passed away unexpectedly. He is well trained and loves people, but has never interacted with another animal, so therefore will have to be the only pet in the house. Despite his age, he is full of energy and loves to play fetch and go for long walks in the woods


----------



## SweetPeaGold (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks for putting up the links and video, Karen - will contact the other two. Looks like such a sweet boy.


----------



## CITIgolden (Mar 9, 2013)

Altairss said:


> They have a note as to why he needs to be an only pet. Not sure if they have really tried him around others though?
> BENTLEY is a nine year old golden retreiver who came to the shelter after his previous owner passed away unexpectedly. He is well trained and loves people, but has never interacted with another animal, so therefore will have to be the only pet in the house. Despite his age, he is full of energy and loves to play fetch and go for long walks in the woods


In addition, might be worth it to contact Senior Pets NY - the organization specializes in finding homes for older dogs. 

Senior Pets: All They Need Is Love


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Altairss*



Altairss said:


> They have a note as to why he needs to be an only pet. Not sure if they have really tried him around others though?
> BENTLEY is a nine year old golden retreiver who came to the shelter after his previous owner passed away unexpectedly. He is well trained and loves people, but has never interacted with another animal, so therefore will have to be the only pet in the house. Despite his age, he is full of energy and loves to play fetch and go for long walks in the woods


Altairss

They need to temp test him-I bet he would be fine around other animals.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Bummer that he can't be around other dogs, I'd take him in a heartbeat . Hope he finds his forever home!


----------

